# Sick guppy or is it old?



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi again. I had posted a few days ago about a guppy with fin rot. He died and then a female who wasn't looking so good died too. A third female I left in the tank. I was afraid that my attempts at healing wound up finishing them off. The last female that looks sick is kind of wobbly swimming, her tail and fins are clamped and her tail section seems to be drooping...just like the male's did. What does this sound like to you all? She isn't too interested in regular flake food, but when I put freeze-dried bloodworms in on Sunday and last night she gobbled them up. But tonight she looks worse than she did this morning. Any advice?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They live around 2-3 years or so... how old are yours?


----------



## dshower (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry...I should have mentioned. I just got the one that isn't looking well in July. So I don't know how old she is. She was huge though. Bigger than any other guppy in the tank. She had three rounds of babies since July. So she was quite healthy for a while. Now very thin, wobbly, and fins and tail clamped.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What size is the tank? What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels at? What do you have the temp' set at?


----------

